# pelleter, je pellette - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Comment se prononce le premier "e" dans le verbe conjugué "pellette" ? (par exemple : je pellette)
Est-ce que c'est un [ɛ] ou un [e] ? (ou est-ce qu'on peut entendre les deux prononciations selon la région et le locuteur ?)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Personnellement, je dis [pɛlt]. Et ce comme radical à toutes les formes (pelleter, pelletons, pelletèrent ...).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je prononce aussi ce verbe avec le premier _e_ ouvert [ɛ] et sans le second, donc comme s'il s'agissait de « pèlter » sans _e_ au milieu.


----------



## yuechu

Merci pour votre aide, atcheque et Maître Capello !


----------



## danielc

C'est aussi la norme de chez nous, Yuechu.


----------



## Kwistax

Pareil en Belgique: pelter.

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une région francophone où on prononce le "e" du milieu....


----------



## Philippides

Je prononce le verbe à l'infinitif sans "e" au milieu. Et je pense que j'éviterais de le conjuguer, car je ne saurais pas trop prononcer "je pellete/Je pelte" 
"Je creuse" est très bien aussi


----------



## k@t

yuechu said:


> ou est-ce qu'on peut entendre les deux prononciations selon la région et le locuteur ?)


Oui, très certainement, et aussi sans doute toute une variation de prononciations entre les deux extrêmes [ɛ] / [e].



Kwistax said:


> Je ne sais pas s'il y a une région francophone où on prononce le "e" du milieu....


Certains locuteurs du Sud de la France ?



Philippides said:


> Et je pense que j'éviterais de le conjuguer, car je ne saurais pas trop prononcer "je pellete/Je pelte"


À ce propos, deux avis, celui de Girodet :


> On évitera la forme incorrecte du type _je *pell’te, je *pell’terai. _



Et celui de la BDL :


> Au Québec cependant, nous prononçons _pellette_ [pElt] (_pèlt_). Ce trait ne nous est pas propre; il s’agit là d’une tendance bien attestée en français, qui consiste à uniformiser la conjugaison des verbes qui ont un radical qui change à l’oral.


----------



## atcheque

k@t said:


> On évitera la forme incorrecte du type _je *pell’te, je *pell’terai. _


Alors _je *pell’t’rai_, c'est bon ?


----------



## yuechu

Pour la forme conjuguée au présent de l'indicatif (avec "je, tu, il, elle, on"), est-ce que le deuxième "e" est muet pour tout le monde ?
Je pellette = prononcé "pèlte", et pas "peulète" ou "pèlète" ?

Merci à tous pour votre aide !


----------



## Bezoard

Ben non, voyez les messages 7 et 8.


----------



## Maître Capello

De toute façon, moi je dis _peller_…


----------



## Locape

Je crois avoir entendu dans le Sud de la France 'je pèlteu', avec le dernier "e" plus long. On peut préférer dire 'creuser', mais ce n'est pas forcément le même sens (quand on creuse, c'est plus profond).


----------



## itka

Ben moi, dans le sud de la France... je n'ai jamais entendu employer ce verbe sous une forme conjuguée (et bien rarement à l'infinitif). Il est vrai que s'il s'agit de neige, on n'a pas tellement l'occasion de la pelleter ("pèlter") !


----------



## Locape

C'est vrai, mais on peut aussi pelleter des feuilles, de la terre...


----------



## itka

Hum... Quel que soit le complément, je crois qu'on n'emploierait pas ce verbe par ici... On peut ratisser ou ramasser des feuilles, creuser ou amasser de la terre... mais vraiment, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir jamais entendu ce verbe "pelleter". D'ailleurs, je n'ai aucune idée de sa prononciation. "Je pellette" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

D'après le conjugueur du Figaro, on peut même écrire – et donc dire – _je pellète_ ! 

En tout cas, je n'ai pour ma part jamais entendu ce verbe qu'à l'infinitif, comme Itka.


----------



## Terio

Dans ce pays, on pellette ou on pellète beaucoup de neige. Et je pellette ou pellète pas mal de terre l'été car je jardine. Mais je n'ai jamais entendu, ni en personne, ni dans les médias, prononcer /pəlɛt/. Uniquement /pɛlt/. Et si je l'avais entendu dans un vieux film français, par exemple, ça m'aurait frappé car j'ai déjà eu à vérifier l'orthographe dans un dictionnaire et j'avais été surpris de la prononciation suggérée. On prononce aussi pelleté /pɛl(ə)te/ de terre ou de neige.


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> Mais je n'ai jamais entendu, ni en personne, ni dans les médias, prononcer /pəlɛt/


Forcément vu que l'orthographe interdit cette prononciation en raison du double _l_ après le premier _e_.  Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi la BDL dit qu'il conviendrait de dire [pəlɛt] ! 


> Ces formes conjuguées se prononceraient comme _je jette_, _tu jettes_, etc., c’est-à-dire [pəlet] (_pe-lèt_).


----------



## danielc

Mais il peut-être question de l'accent tonique dans certaines régions?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne comprends pas votre commentaire. Que voulez-vous dire par là ?

À mon avis, la BDL s'est simplement fourvoyée dans sa transcription phonétique, d'autant plus qu'elle écrit « [pəlet] » avec le second _e_ fermé, mais juste après « (_pe-lèt_) » avec un accent grave, ce qui est incohérent.


----------



## danielc

Je demande seulement si certains francophones mettent l'accent tonique sur la première syllabe de"pèlter".


----------



## Paquita

Pour moi, il "pelte" avec sa "pelteuse" 
"Pelte" se termine par un "e" muet donc oui première syllabe puisque je ne prononce pas la deuxième


----------



## Terio

Maître Capello said:


> Forcément vu que l'orthographe interdit cette prononciation en raison du double _l_ après le premier _e_.  Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi la BDL dit qu'il conviendrait de dire [pəlɛt] !



En fait, je n'ai jamais entendu ni /pəlɛt/, ni /pɛlɛt/ ni /pelɛt/, uniquement /pɛlt/.

Les graphies < pellette > et < pellète > laissent supposer deux e ouverts /ɛ/ alors que le premier, à mon sens, est muet.

Curieusement, le Trésor de la langue français suggère /pɛlɛt/ ou /pelɛt/ avec le premier e fermé /e/. Pourtant, il me semble que le e est toujours ouvert dans une syllabe qui se termine par une consonne (pel-let-te). Logiquement, si ce e était fermé, on écrirait pélette ou pélète.


----------



## Bezoard

La prononciation éventuelle  /pelɛt/  témoigne des incertitudes à la fois de prononciation et d'écriture de ce genre de verbe, et du cas étrange de "interpeller".
Comme plusieurs ici, ne vivant pas dans une région neigeuse, je n'ai jamais eu à "pelleter" et en tout cas, jamais eu à dire "je pellette". Il est vraisemblable que si je devais le dire, je m'arrangerais pour conserver l'infinitif.
_Tu veux vraiment que je... me mette à pelleter. Bon d'accord, je veux bien pelleter._


----------



## jekoh

Terio said:


> Curieusement, le Trésor de la langue français suggère /pɛlɛt/ ou /pelɛt/ avec le premier e fermé /e/. Pourtant, il me semble que le e est toujours ouvert dans une syllabe qui se termine par une consonne (pel-let-te). Logiquement, si ce e était fermé, on écrirait pélette ou pélète.


La première syllabe ne se termine pas par une consonne mais par ce [e], donc ça n'a rien de curieux. Personnellement je ne prononcerais jamais le premier 'E' comme un [ɛ]. Je ne trouve pas non plus que la graphie suggère un [ɛ] plutôt qu'un [e], pas plus que dans _sellette_ ou _pellicule._


----------



## Bezoard

Justement, chez pas mal de gens, "sellette" ou "pellicule" suggèrent le  [ɛ], même si le  [e] est également possible.


----------



## jekoh

Et chez d'autres, ça suggère le [e].


----------



## Bezoard

Warnant, dans son _Dictionnaire de la prononciation française_, ne donne, logiquement, que le [ɛ] pour sellette et sellerie, pelleterie et pelleteuse. Pour pellicule, il donne d'abord le  [ɛ] avec l'indication "soutenu" (mais le "l" double) et ensuite, couramment, peli et parfois pɛ -.


----------



## jekoh

Mon dictionnaire Larousse ne donne, logiquement, que [e] pour _pellicule _et_ sellette. Sellerie_ et _pelleteuse_ n'ont rien à voir puisque la première syllabe est fermée.


----------



## Bezoard

Mes Larousse n'indiquent pas la prononciation pour "sellette" mais mon Petit Robert donne, logiquement et exclusivement,  [ɛ] . Vous avez un Larousse adapté à votre prononciation ?


----------



## jekoh

Non, puisque les dictionnaires ne donnent généralement rien de plus que la prononciation d'une partie des Parisiens (ce qui n'est pas spécialement intéressant).
Je serais curieux de savoir en quoi la prononciation avec [ɛ] serait plus « logique »...


----------



## Terio

Je pense que plusieurs facteurs agissent sur la prononciation de ces mots. Il y a d'abord l'analogie: _pelle_ et _selle_ par exemple, se prononcent avec ɛ. Il est assez normal que leurs dérivés en fassent autant. Il y a aussi une « règle » qui veut que, dans une syllabe fermée, e soit ouvert. Mais un mot comme sel-le-rie peut être redécoupé en sè-le-ri, puisque qu'on ne prononce plus qu'un seul l depuis sûrement très longtemps. Or, dans ces conditions, la tendance est de fermer le e, de sorte que sellerie et céleri deviennent des homonymes.

Quand au fameux pelleter, à mon avis, la prononciation réelle est pèl-ter et se conjugue : je pèlt, tu pèlt, nous pèltons, nous pèltrons, nous pèltrions, etc. Pour moi, je pélète ou je pèlète sont des prononciations précieuses et je doute fort que les rédacteurs de dictionnaires se soient donné la peine de les documenter. (Il faut croire que les lexicographes, les grammairiens et les phonéticiens se tiennent assez loin des pics et des pelles ! Qu'ils sont plutôt des pèlteux de nuages !)


----------



## jekoh

Terio said:


> Il y a aussi une « règle » qui veut que, dans une syllabe fermée, e soit ouvert.


La première syllabe de [pɛlɛt] ou [pelɛt] n'est justement pas fermée. Cette règle dont vous parlez explique la prononciation avec [e] *fermé*.



Terio said:


> Mais un mot comme sel-le-rie peut être redécoupé en sè-le-ri, puisque qu'on ne prononce plus qu'un seul l depuis sûrement très longtemps. Or, dans ces conditions, la tendance est de fermer le e, de sorte que sellerie et céleri deviennent des homonymes.


Mais non, la tendance est d'ouvrir le « e », puisque la syllabe est alors fermée : [sɛl.ʁi].


----------



## Terio

jekoh said:


> La première syllabe de [pɛlɛt] ou [pelɛt] n'est justement pas fermée. Cette règle dont vous parlez explique la prononciation avec [e] *fermé*.
> 
> Je me suis mal exprimé. Je pense qu'historiquement, on prononçait les deux l, ce qui faisait de la première syllabe une syllabe fermée et impliquait un e ouvert.
> 
> 
> Mais non, la tendance est d'ouvrir le « e », puisque la syllabe est alors fermée : [sɛl.ʁi].



Vous avez raison. J'aurais dû me relire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> Quand au fameux pelleter, à mon avis, la prononciation réelle est pèl-ter et se conjugue : je pèlt, tu pèlt, nous pèltons, nous pèltrons, nous pèltrions, etc. Pour moi, je pélète ou je pèlète sont des prononciations précieuses et je doute fort que les rédacteurs de dictionnaires se soient donné la peine de les documenter. (Il faut croire que les lexicographes, les grammairiens et les phonéticiens se tiennent assez loin des pics et des pelles ! Qu'ils sont plutôt des pèlteux de nuages !)




Mais si vous voulez vous simplifier la vie, faites comme en Suisse et dites _peller_, qui ne présente aucune difficulté particulière de prononciation.


----------



## jekoh

Terio said:


> Je me suis mal exprimé. Je pense qu'historiquement, on prononçait les deux l, ce qui faisait de la première syllabe une syllabe fermée et impliquait un e ouvert.


Bien sûr, mais vous présentez cette règle comme une raison de prononcer [ɛ] lorsqu'il n'y a plus qu'un 'L' et donc un syllabe ouverte. Cette règle implique au contraire un [e].
Comme souvent, il y a deux logiques différentes : la fidélité à la racine et la loi de position, qui ne sont pas plus logiques l'une que l'autre.


----------

